# Bushings for 30K lift. Order of operations question



## Janderso (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey all,
I just finished a turkey sandwich 
I have four of these to make. The first one took me way too long.
I don’t work aluminum very often. It took several attempts to figure out which insert, what speed and feed to produce chips rather than a long, sharp, hot curly snake that was coming at me.

At .012” feed per rev. running 625 rpm at .125” I found workable chips.
My insert is a WNMG332. The finish is good For what it is.
I ran a 3/8 pilot then went to my only MT4 taper drill, 1 5/64. Kept the bore to a minimum of time anyway.

I have three more to make, how would you do it.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2021)

Sometimes it works well to make parts in pairs, back to back, hold onto one then to the other, when finished part them in two and face the big end.
Maybe not the best advice, when you already have one finished, but maybe next time.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 26, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Sometimes it works well to make parts in pairs, back to back, hold onto one then to the other, when finished part them in two and face the big end.
> Maybe not the best advice, when you already have one finished, but maybe next time.


John, I thought of that but wasn't sure how to hold it in the band saw to part the pair.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> John, I thought of that but wasn't sure how to hold it in the band saw to part the pair.


I would use a parting tool in the lathe.  My advice was courtesy of an old friend from Kaiser Steel, Harold "shorty" Muller, he used the technique often.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2021)

Most bushings made at Kaiser were made of aluminum bronze (Ampco #18) like yellow hard steel not real fun to work with ---


----------



## Janderso (Nov 26, 2021)

I hesitate parting such a large diameter. Patience wins the day in that areana.
Just about done with number 2. I just need to clean up the edges.
Thanks John!


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2021)

what's a 30k lift?


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I hesitate parting such a large diameter. Patience wins the day in that areana.
> Just about done with number 2. I just need to clean up the edges.
> Thanks John!


nice looking chips..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice Job, Jeff 
parting with a big lathe is a lot nicer than parting on a small machine!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 27, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> nice looking chips..


Some trial and error to finally find the right combination. My aluminum inserts, neutral tool with a sharp positive rake, made long sharp curly strings No matter what feeds and speeds I tried.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 27, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Most bushings made at Kaiser were made of aluminum bronze (Ampco #18) like yellow hard steel not real fun to work with ---


Terrible stuff to machine. We made some parts from extruded flat bar. I recall squeaking just before the tap broke and corners breaking out at the end of a milling cut. The stuff of machinist's nightmares.


----------



## jcp (Nov 27, 2021)

We repaired a lot of oilfield and mining equipment. Used this stuff on pumps mostly. Yuck, what obnoxious material to deal with.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 27, 2021)

I have plenty if anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm confused, I think Jeff just worked AL not aluminum bronze... right? wrong?

I've never worked Aluminum bronze either... is it  hard, or just grabby?


----------



## jcp (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah, us old guys kind of ran off the topic rails….sorry..


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 27, 2021)

jcp said:


> Yeah, us old guys kind of ran off the topic rails….sorry..


NP, that's what always happens. but is it gummy or hard?


----------



## jcp (Nov 27, 2021)

Hard


----------



## jbobb1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Machined Ampco 18 and 45 way too many times!


----------



## talvare (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeff,
I have done as John suggested quite a few times, making the parts back to back. Works very well. That lathe of yours will part that size aluminum like butter.
Ted


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 28, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> what's a 30k lift?


Inquiring readers want to know and me too!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2021)

This is a 4 post, drive on truck lift. The bushings I made are for the 15,000# axle lift. It slides front to back.
This bushing allows us to use the 2", 5", 7" and 10" extensions from the 2 post 15# units.


----------



## epanzella (Dec 4, 2021)

I had to make similar bushings for a friends company gizmo. Back to back then part off worked out well for me. I never saw the actual machine but during rebuilds they use these 4 at a time. He had one factory bushing left on the shelf so asked me to make 4 more. No one could give me a clue about tolerances so I had to work  close. I told him to make sure he used the four I made and save the factory bushing for next time so I didn't get tolerance stacking.


----------

